# SSH connection



## rajadiagne (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm managing a several servers which are on OpenBSD. I will have other administrators who will need access to those servers in order to administrate them. So I would like to have a sort of SSH bastion which will transparently connect users to these servers via SSH from their laptop which are on Windows. I dont want to copy the users public keys on my remote servers. I would like to have all the public keys of remote servers in a repository on the SSH bastion. Is this possible? If yes, what are the configurations do to to have this? Thanks in advance for your answers

Regards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2014)

Which part of your setup runs FreeBSD? This is a FreeBSD forum, after all.


----------



## rajadiagne (Sep 3, 2014)

*S*ome of the remote servers run freebsd FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2014)

And what is your "SSH bastion" running?


----------



## rajadiagne (Sep 3, 2014)

FreeBSD


----------

